
Redily, Redis GUI - redily
Redily is a cross-platform, free Redis GUI Client.
The client supports clusters &amp; sentinels, SSL&#x2F;TLS encrypted connections and SSH tunneling.
It is compatible with most Redis solutions hosted by cloud providers such as Azure Redis Cache, Amazon Elasticache, Google Memorystore, Redis Labs, Bitnami VM images and more.
Finding and filtering keys is fast and intuitive, you can search using patterns and visualise the results in a list or tree view.
After a search, you can click on any key to start editing it in the key editor, currently supporting Strings (monaco), Sets, Lists, Hashes and Sorted Sets.
If you are interested, please check it out at redily.app
======
sellingwebsite
If this is your project, consider submitting it to Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
redily
Yes, it's my project, thanks for the suggestion, I just posted there. Cheers

